# The Compass Guide Tape Measure



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I was just watching the DIY channel and saw this cool gadget on "Cool Tools."

It actually looks kind of handy, unlike most other tools on that show.

The Compass Guide Tape Measure, available at:
http://acadianatools.com/

I know it won't replace my circle cutter for smaller holes but for the 16"+ holes it looks like the ****.

I'm going to get one because that little piece also looks like it would allow you to rip rock faster and protect your finger from getting burnt.

View the video here,


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Gee Whiz...do they know their market or what? Those striker knives look bada$$, but then again I'm a total sucker for red tools (this reply is not affiliated with Milwaukee Tools or any of its subsidiaries).

That tape looks slick too.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Not to mention, that the compass will help you get back to the job site after you had too many at hooters at lunch time !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Haha, I e-mailed the owner last night and he said the tapes should be available January 2011.


----------

